# bear attack



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, what a day.
1. As for the queen the bees would know in say an hour, you may not know until she starts laying. I would just let them be until it warms up.
2. Feed them sugar mush or candy boards, keep them warm by warp and or wind break
3. Dog run maybe, I know people up north they are talking about using a potato shed??? The shed keeps the bees warm and the bears out.

Good luck, I hope things get better for you.


----------



## arnoldhicks (Mar 13, 2011)

If you can't get rid of the bear yourself, call animal control they should set a trap and move the bear. As for the hive the queen could be shut down depending on hold cold it is. If you could look in a few days to see the queen , even if the weather is cold wait for a sunny day and take a big piece of plastic and cover you and the hive. Only takes a few mins. to get worm, if on queen shake the bees into another hive, spray them with water and sugar first, if none let them go and save you equipment


----------



## Hazel-Rah (May 12, 2013)

So I guess a shotgun is out of the question? Pretty much the most effective means of deterring a single persistent bear.


----------



## SS1 (Jun 1, 2013)

it most likely is out of the question in an urban environment. Certainly call animal control.. as I posted in the other thread.. i am unsure why there is concern about an electric fence??? Unless your a weed they dont kill, they just deliver a shock.. I have been touching them since before I can remember and still havent learned to leave them alone..
As mentioned above.. a Shed would also work depending on its sturdyness and the determination of the bear.. a simple timer on an electric fence plug in would turn the fence on after dark and off before daylight so no kids would get buzzed.. there are options, just depends on how bad you want to keep the bear out of the hives..
TBH if I had kids and there was a bear roaming about my place I would do something about it. Talk to animal control, and talk to the city.. INFORM THEM BOTH that YOU WILL protect your family if the bear gets any closer... that is usually enough to make them do something.. But sometimes they are stubborn.
We had a bear in our yard when we lived in Maine.. he was usually in the garbage, managed to get into the grain box for the horses a couple times.. we thought it was GREAT, until he killed a pup we put on a run outside the house and ate the food from the pups feeder.. Fish and game was called, all sorts of calls were made, NO ONE cared that we had kids etc.. and we were Told we WOULD go to jail if we harmed the bear.. well, the bear disappeared.. always wondered where he went..............


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I've put them in the garage for now and given them candy mush. We looked up the law, and "getting rid of" the bear is definitely not-legal. I think it's actually a felony. However, a call to animal control may be next on my list of things to do. 

SS1 -- You crack me up! To answer your question, though, I'm reluctant to put up an electric fence because 1) it would be an eyesore. Some people in my neighborhood are already grumbling about "The Beverly Hillbillies" who have chickens down the street. Although I personally love the chickens and the family that lives there, I know that numerous complaints have been registered against them with the town. I think my neighborhood would go nuts over an electric fence. Since I have stinging insects and not sweet little birds, I'd like to keep my community on my side as much as possible. 2) A friend who lives across the street felled a tree in his yard that nicked his neighbor's fence. Although my friend repaired the damage, he still got taken to court. If a kid got shocked, I could see myself getting sued in a heartbeat, and I just don't need the hassle. The idea of a timer, though, is a really good one.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

Hazel-Rah said:


> So I guess a shotgun is out of the question? Pretty much the most effective means of deterring a single persistent bear.


put the hive back together.....place a few honey-buns out by the hive, and do a stakeout.....one well placed shot will be quick and the noise will only be an instant! Problem solved!

We have a lot of bears here.....I do not mind the bears at all...until they start to bother me....then I have to chose...they have to go, or I have to go....I chose to stay!


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

SS1 said:


> .. and we were Told we WOULD go to jail if we harmed the bear.. well, the bear disappeared.. always wondered where he went..............


That loud "bang" the day he disappeared probably scared him off.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Read this, it is about bears in Conn., and has a link or two about problem bears. You should also call Conn. fish and game and file a complaint. 
http://www.cga.ct.gov/2009/rpt/2009-R-0313.htm

Bees and cougars in yards with kids is not a good situation. I really love wildlife but there is a line. I would make sure the city and F&G folks get a regular ear full. Twice to the same yard in 2 nights, not good. What happens when you walk between it and it's escape route, or worst a cub in the spring. 

It is amazing how well a gun shot inside a house can be muffled to the outside. Slide that window open, sit on the recliner and wait. If it is a well insulated house, works really nice. 

Knew a house when I was in college that the squirrels were getting into the attic regularly and this nice lady next door had several squirrel feeders. Well one new feeder was placed where it was in this house's yard and the view of the ground around it was blocked by azalea bushes. Well those squirrels would use that new feeder and do the funniest side flops off the side of that think and hide behind the azalea bush. The number of squirrels in the neighborhood dropped fast and if I remember right those boys ate well.

Beregondo = that loud bang was just SS1 dropping a heavy cast iron pot on the stove.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

NewJoe said:


> put the hive back together.....place a few honey-buns out by the hive, and do a stakeout.....one well placed shot will be quick and the noise will only be an instant! Problem solved!
> 
> We have a lot of bears here.....I do not mind the bears at all...until they start to bother me....then I have to chose...they have to go, or I have to go....I chose to stay!


I agree part way, but then you have to either call the game wardens or police, because if you get caught trying to hide that bear, the trouble that piles on you will be worst than several dump trucks of hog manure.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Marshmasterpat, Thanks for that article. I agree with you, the trouble of getting caught with a dead bear just isn't worth it to me. However, I think I'm still allowed to hope that he chokes on all that honey he ate!


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Reading what you guys over there have problems with, like bears, is amazing, and we think we have problems when a badger attacks the odd beehive or two.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

12 guage shotgun and rubber bullets. Best bear deterrent I know of. A couple of well placed rounds on the bear's backside will have it running for the hills for quite some time.


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

I have no idea what I'm talking about, but I can appreciate neighbors and crappy HOAs/neighbors. Could you put up a nice white vinyl privacy fence and have the electric fence on the inside? Nice and tidy and you still have protection for the hives?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

arnoldhicks said:


> If you can't get rid of the bear yourself, call animal control they should set a trap and move the bear. As for the hive the queen could be shut down depending on hold cold it is. If you could look in a few days to see the queen , even if the weather is cold wait for a sunny day and take a big piece of plastic and cover you and the hive. Only takes a few mins. to get worm, if on queen shake the bees into another hive, spray them with water and sugar first, if none let them go and save you equipment


Not in this area. the bear would be killed as to much of a threat to people. Once they have reason to return they are not relocated. All wildlife management needs is a bear returning and killing someone that they previously captured. Of course we have had joggers killed by mountain lions here also. Right in town.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Of course we have had joggers *killed *by mountain lions here also. Right in town.

:scratch:
That isn't supported by records of mountain lion attacks maintained by the State of Nevada. 


> RENO — Nevada wildlife officials and a houndsman with dogs were tracking a young mountain lion Thursday that attacked a woman in the foothills of Virginia City southeast of Reno — only the second such attack in the state on record. The woman suffered [HIGHLIGHT]minor injuries [/HIGHLIGHT] when she tried to break up a fight between the cat and her dog Wednesday night in her backyard just off of the mountain highway connecting Reno to the historic mining town, Storey County sheriff's officials said.
> 
> "They have not found the perpetrator, but they have a hot trail in the cold snow. These are perfect conditions to track it," Nevada Wildlife Department spokesman Chris Healy told The Associated Press.
> Numerous sightings of mountain lions are reported each year in Nevada, but the [HIGHLIGHT] only other record of an attack was in April 1991 when a woman at the Nevada Test Site north of Las Vegas suffered minor injuries,[/HIGHLIGHT] Healy said.
> ...


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Well I guess that guy I work with that was injured by a mountain lion as he biked along the river didn't really happen? I am not sure what to say to the family of the guy that was killed about 15 years ago either. I know his sister. 

I know it must be true if it is on the net. they can't put anything on the net that isn't true. how is that date with the french model going?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Daniel Y said:


> I know it must be true if it is on the net. they can't put anything on the net that isn't true.


 ... Fer sure ... :lpf::kn:



:ws: :bus

... even DY posting on Beesource is "_on the net_" ...

:gh:


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Notice the date of Oct. 28th 2013.
A mother bear and two cubs captured in west Reno Sunday were released back into the wild today.

The Nevada Department of Wildlife says the female bear was trapped Sunday evening in the Juniper Ridge area off Mayberry Drive. One cub was spotted in the area and tranquilized but the other eluded game wardens until early Monday.

Wildlife spokesman Chris Healy says the three bears received ear tags, tattoos and microchips so they can be identified if they are ever caught again. They were released this morning in the mountains above Reno.

Bears have been especially active in western Nevada this fall because of the drought.

In the past week alone, five bears in west Reno and three in Carson City have been captured.

Now at this very same time I was listening to the radio where they reported up to 15 bears in Reno and Carson City. One of which was killed do to being determined as to much of a threat.

Now that is two reports on the same thing that are at this time barely a month old and neither can be considered reliable.

Notice this report also dated Oct 28th reports that three where caught in Carson and there in Reno for a total of 6 (not 5)

http://www.kolotv.com/news/headlines/Wildl-229559941.html

So again you cannot just go off what you can find on the net. Only 30 days old and already conflicting inaccurate reports.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmm, no reports of _dead people _ in the post above.


:gh:

... most of the time, _killed _= dead ...


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

when I had bees in Conn. they told me the bears were protected, that I would be prosecuted if anything happened, and they were not particularly interested in doing anything about bears unless they became a problem to things other than bees. If your neighbors don't like bears, and do like to complain, maybe you should get them calling your fish and game dept. the down side of this is they may figure out, what is attracting the bears.


----------



## Hazel-Rah (May 12, 2013)

I feel like I need to clarify a bit, even though some else did mention it... When I suggested a shotgun, I didn't mean you should kill it. Bird shot is used to deter all kinds of animals, from elk to bear to cougars. The smarter the animal, the less likely you will ever see them again. 

But sounds like in your neighborhood, it wouldn't go over to well. If they think people with chickens are hillbillies, then they're not gonna be into shootin' off a gun. LOL


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

They are also not reporting the two bears that where killed. Notice they also did not report the attack on LS Bees in any of these either. Which happens to be in Carson. So not sure what makes you think some report is full or accurate disclosure or some sort of reliable source. You can find the info on LS Bees right here in these forums by the way. but you will not find it in some newspaper.

I thought I had posted a link to a study that was done from the 1800's to 1995 about deaths due to mountain lions. It also sighted only one death in Nevada in 1985. but again it's sources where newspaper and magazines which we can see right here in real time is not very accurate. You would think that a bear incident that caused property damage would make the list of bear sightings. As I said these sources say 5 or 6 bears. I have heard other sources claim 15 and that was a month ago.


----------

